# Popping Cork Rod for a friend



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don’t post much but have been lurking for a while. This is only my 3 rd rod completed so far but have a few others in that just need epoxy. My rod building got put on hold due the weird work hours through the lockdowns last year and a move so I’m just getting back to it. 

My buddy requested a rod built specifically for throwing popping corks, wanted the best components and wanted it matched to a shimano Vanford. He really liked a 7’6” Waterloo medium/mod. rod he’s used for this and wanted something that matched that action/power. 

I went with a Rainshadow Revelation CB76M and Fuji titanium torzite guide train. It really can’t stand spinning seats/grips where you have nice grips but if you hold that rod like it’s intended your hand will only ever be on the plastic reel seat and or threads, so I went with a Fuji IPS reel seat that I custom painted with a kskss locking hood. Got some northfork carbon soft touch grip and butt. I custom fit a mitagi hood and foregrip ring to the kskss. Matched the thread to the reel colors and I’m pretty happy with it all. He fished it last weekend and says he loves it except for the black fins windtamer which I recommended against but he had to have the black to match. 

Btw, I still need to put the decals on but am having a hard time coming up with a name and design so you’ll notice the finish is a little wavy in some areas but I still have another coat or two to put on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzy3416 (Jun 8, 2017)

That is really good especially since it is only your third rod. Guide wraps look great.


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rozzy3416 said:


> That is really good especially since it is only your third rod. Guide wraps look great.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! You are good. I have made a lot of rods, and really enjoy it. Your thread work is amazing, especially considering you are new to it. Don't take that as meaning it is good for your third rod, that is great thread work period. I can't begin to match your thread work, but I can make very usable rods that suit the user better than most off the shelf rods. Being able to choose blanks that match what you want and so many details that make custom rods fun to use, you will enjoy this hobby for sure. I find it interesting you chose a crank bait blank over a popping rod blank, but really action and power are so similar between those two that I darn sure don't think you made a mistake. Those types of choices are what makes custom rod building so fun.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow! You are good. I have made a lot of rods, and really enjoy it. Your thread work is amazing, especially considering you are new to it. Don't take that as meaning it is good for your third rod, that is great thread work period. I can't begin to match your thread work, but I can make very usable rods that suit the user better than most off the shelf rods. Being able to choose blanks that match what you want and so many details that make custom rods fun to use, you will enjoy this hobby for sure. I find it interesting you chose a crank bait blank over a popping rod blank, but really action and power are so similar between those two that I darn sure don't think you made a mistake. Those types of choices are what makes custom rod building so fun.


I’m with you. I’ve made about a dozen now and my thread work isn’t nearly that nice lol. It looks great!


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow! You are good. I have made a lot of rods, and really enjoy it. Your thread work is amazing, especially considering you are new to it. Don't take that as meaning it is good for your third rod, that is great thread work period. I can't begin to match your thread work, but I can make very usable rods that suit the user better than most off the shelf rods. Being able to choose blanks that match what you want and so many details that make custom rods fun to use, you will enjoy this hobby for sure. I find it interesting you chose a crank bait blank over a popping rod blank, but really action and power are so similar between those two that I darn sure don't think you made a mistake. Those types of choices are what makes custom rod building so fun.


Thanks! I just take my time until I get it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow! You are good. I have made a lot of rods, and really enjoy it. Your thread work is amazing, especially considering you are new to it. Don't take that as meaning it is good for your third rod, that is great thread work period. I can't begin to match your thread work, but I can make very usable rods that suit the user better than most off the shelf rods. Being able to choose blanks that match what you want and so many details that make custom rods fun to use, you will enjoy this hobby for sure. I find it interesting you chose a crank bait blank over a popping rod blank, but really action and power are so similar between those two that I darn sure don't think you made a mistake. Those types of choices are what makes custom rod building so fun.


Thanks for the compliments. As far as the blank, I didn’t really pick it. My buddy specifies that he wanted a blank that matched a Waterloo rod he’d used. It just so happened he really likes that medium moderate for popping corks and there weren’t a lot of options in the 7’6” length. After test casing it with a 4horsemen cork I have I could see why he liked it. It’ll sling’em out there!! He’s caught a few fish on it now and said he loves it and it’s just what he wanted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthony01 (Sep 30, 2021)

Really good man.


----------

